# Timberwolves offering Derrick Williams for Pau.



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@Lakerholicz: Rumor: Timberwolves offer Lakers Derrick Williams for Pau Gasol - According to a source of Fox Sports, the... http://t.co/xFHpXZwa”


http://www.lakerholicz.com/post/17693136996/rumor-timberwolves-offer-lakers-derrick-williams-for



> Rumor: Timberwolves offer Lakers Derrick Williams for Pau Gasol
> According to a source of Fox Sports, the Timberwolves continue to pursue Pau Gasol:
> 
> In other news involving NBA big men, a source said Wednesday that Minnesota continues to pursue a possible trade for Lakers forward Pau Gasol, dangling rookie Derrick Williams, who is from the Los Angeles area, and draft choices. The only players considered untouchable by the Timberwolves, who are seeking to add a veteran by the trade deadline, are Kevin Love and Ricky Rubio. The Timberwolves believe it could be enticing for Gasol to play on the same team as fellow Spaniard Rubio.
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...You're not winning this year, so might as well get a headstart on the next phase. Do this, trade Bynum for Howard, and see what happens. 

I'm aware Williams isn't looking great but I still have faith he can be a good player in the right situation...Bynum or Howard behind him helps defensively.

Gasol was complaining about being away from the basket right? I don't think Williams would


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Dre said:


> ...You're not winning this year, so might as well get a headstart on the next phase. Do this, trade Bynum for Howard, and see what happens.
> 
> I'm aware Williams isn't looking great but I still have faith he can be a good player in the right situation...Bynum or Howard behind him helps defensively.
> 
> Gasol was complaining about being away from the basket right? I don't think Williams would


If trading Bynum for Howard is an option, they might as well hold on to Gasol and go for the title.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It tells you something that Minnesota would be _initiating _trade talks about a guy they just drafted 2nd overall.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

No we don't do this trade. Can he be a superstar. Maybe. But we should not trade for maybe


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gasol is worth more than that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> It tells you something that Minnesota would be _initiating _trade talks about a guy they just drafted 2nd overall.


Kind of..but where's he going to play. I don't know why they even drafted him. He can't play 5, Love can't...so you drafted a 6th man 2nd overall? 

If they resign Beasley he might not even be that.

At least Gasol can play 5.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> If trading Bynum for Howard is an option, they might as well hold on to Gasol and go for the title.


Not really. Howard isn't 32...that would be a move for the future as much as this year. Derrick would be the classic 4 to put next to Howard just like Hedo and Rashard..he allows you to have a mismatch there, which Derrick could grow into.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ahkvta

Future T-Wolves 1st going to the Bucks.

Which team says no?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bucks have no reason to entertain that


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They get rid of Stephen Jackson and Jennings is already talking about exploring his options in free agency and they get a former #2 pick and a quality big to backup an often injured Bogut.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think the Bucks would try trade Bogut before Jennings.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I repeat

Bucks have no reason to entertain that

Jennings is still on his damn rookie deal. Let him even get to the point where he's no longer facing RFA then you _might_ consider something


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

should work a 3-way with Orlando, around somethin like:

Lakers get: Meer/Hedo/Howard/rights to Fran Vazquez
Magic get: Bynum/Williams/Mavs 1st/Laker 1st
Wolves get: Pau


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ahkvta
> 
> Future T-Wolves 1st going to the Bucks.
> 
> Which team says no?


**** outta here. Bucks want no business with that trade.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Blue said:


> should work a 3-way with Orlando, around somethin like:
> 
> Lakers get: Meer/Hedo/Howard/rights to Fran Vazquez
> Magic get: Bynum/Williams/Mavs 1st/Laker 1st
> Wolves get: Pau


Don't know if the Magic want a young package back...Devos is 85 and in no mood for rebuilding


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I hear that, but with Dwight gone our chance for winning diminishes drastically anyway, so might as well be smart about it. He would do better to take the young talent, rather than the older talent, just to be stuck in a situation like the hawks, pacers or bucks. 

It's gonna take alot to get ahead of Miami and Chicago, particularly without Dwight, so might as well be realistic. If all u can get is a Pau Gaslo, ur not winning anything, so might as well blow it up and seek youth. From Orlando's perspective, Bynum/Williams fits better, and would be just as good Bynum/Gasol in 2 years, imo.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I doubt the Lakers trade with the Wolves unless it is part of a 3 team deal bringing in a star player. I do think there is a good chance that Pau gets dealt though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

And I think they are still holding out hope for Howard.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Isn't this guy a tweener..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Williams does not appear to be much more than a mediocre player. I don't know why Minnesota did not draft Kanter, because they really needed what you'd have gotten from him and they don't have much need for what Williams provides. He's probably close to a finished product also.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He looked freakishly athletic in college, seemed pretty damn good....Ive havent followed him since hes been in the NBA...but no, not for Pau


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

In order for the Lakers to consider a deal like this..
1. Minnesota had better be including Michael Beasley
2. We'd better be swapping Blake for Ridnour
3. We'd better be unloading MWP
4. They'd better include a first round pick

...but I don't think we even think about this deal until we see where J.R. Smith is going.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't like any of the deals I'm hearing for the Lakers to give up their whole frontline for Howard and Magic crap. Surely not giving up Pau for the Minny crap package either. 

Bynum has leveraged himself into being a very valuable piece not gonna decimate what we're doing to become the Magic East or to make Minny a solid playoff team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think the team that wins this year will catch people by surprise. Certainly dealing Pau for anyone hurts our chances (including Dwight, Dwight and drew wouldn't match) but I would be highly intrigued by a Williams AND Brasley swap for gasol and metta


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think the team that wins this year will catch people by surprise. Certainly dealing Pau for anyone hurts our chances (including Dwight, Dwight and drew wouldn't match) but I would be highly intrigued by a Williams AND Brasley swap for gasol and metta


The bare bones of this trade are what I think may make sense for both teams (Williams/Beasley for Gasol) but Gasol makes so much that the Lakers would have to eat some questionable deals to include Metta. Something like Beasley, Williams, Martell Webster, and Brad Miller's contract would work financially for Pau/Metta, but that's largely shuffling bad contracts. Any sort of traction on a deal like this would probably hinge on getting a third team involved(not necessarily Orlando, as they have bad deals they want to unload as well).


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The bare bones of this trade are what I think may make sense for both teams (Williams/Beasley for Gasol) but Gasol makes so much that the Lakers would have to eat some questionable deals to include Metta. Something like Beasley, Williams, Martell Webster, and Brad Miller's contract would work financially for Pau/Metta, but that's largely shuffling bad contracts. Any sort of traction on a deal like this would probably hinge on getting a third team involved(not necessarily Orlando, as they have bad deals they want to unload as well).


Webster and Miller's contracts are non-guaranteed next year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Webster and Miller's contracts are non-guaranteed next year.


Oh. Well then. That does make it a bit more feasible.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If it's straight up then Minny can go **** themselves. Williams has not looked impressive and did not look impressive coming into the draft. He's a tweener that doesn't play defense, like, have people still not learned from his teammate Michael freaking Beasely? These guys are not condusive to winning championships, atleast not in the sense that they could play a major role on a contender.

Now, if they sweeten the pot or a third team comes into play, then absolutely I'd be willing to consider it. Because Gasol is pretty much done at this point. He'll have a couple more productive seasons, but his time as a number two option on a contender is over.

Just thinking about Pau on that Wolves team is interesting, though. They've got Love and Rubio (especially Ricky) progressing, and a couple other nice pieces there as well. If Gasol played center next to Kevin it would help them out defensively and give them a more stable offense. And holy shit that would be an incredible passing team.

Get a third team to throw in a point guard and some shooters/depth and I'm definitely open to it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Luke said:


> If it's straight up then Minny can go **** themselves. Williams has not looked impressive and did not look impressive coming into the draft. He's a tweener that doesn't play defense, like, have people still not learned from his teammate Michael freaking Beasely? These guys are not condusive to winning championships, atleast not in the sense that they could play a major role on a contender.


At the same time, Gasol's in his thirties, making max money this season and the next two, and appears to be slowing down a bit. It'd be tough to get a killer offer for him, aside from a star holding his team hostage(and Dwight's the only one left). I don't know if that Martin/Scola/Dragic package is still available for Pau, but if it is the Lakers may want to look at that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogg said:


> At the same time, Gasol's in his thirties, making max money this season and the next two, and appears to be slowing down a bit. It'd be tough to get a killer offer for him, aside from a star holding his team hostage(and Dwight's the only one left). I don't know if that Martin/Scola/Dragic package is still available for Pau, but if it is the Lakers may want to look at that.


I've been one of the biggest advocates of the Pau for Scola/Martin/Dragic on the site. I would be ecstatic if that move went down. I've also been one of the main guys that has been dogging Pau for his preformance over the last year. But even so, I highly doubt that Derrick Williams turns into a cornerstone or even a second option on a contender, so I would much rather go balls in and see if we can win another ring.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think if you rolled it into a Dwight Howard thing with Dwight next to him he'd be fine, even as a tweener.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> I think if you rolled it into a Dwight Howard thing with Dwight next to him he'd be fine, even as a tweener.


I would be more open to it if we got Dwight just because Howard would hide Williams defensively and clean up the boards. And we could use some scoring punch that Williams would provide.

I would still demand Ridnour and perhaps a rotation big to spell Dwight though. Gasol could really help the Wolves be a semi threat in the west.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

trade Pau for that Minnie crap and Kobe goes into Jim Buss's office and chokes him out for blowing up any chance of contention in the foreseeable future and going into full rebuild - and then Kobe makes public trade demands - they'd be better off trading a first for Sessions and rolling the dice with what they have

now if the Wolves can turn their crap into Deron Williams or Dwight Howard that's a different story (maybe a fairy-tale but still) - any move that is not win now (with Kobe 33, with the TV contract that they just landed) is bull shit


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

e-monk said:


> trade Pau for that Minnie crap and Kobe goes into Jim Buss's office and chokes him out for blowing up any chance of contention in the foreseeable future and going into full rebuild - and then Kobe makes public trade demands - they'd be better off trading a first for Sessions and rolling the dice with what they have
> 
> now if the Wolves can turn their crap into Deron Williams or Dwight Howard that's a different story (maybe a fairy-tale but still) - any move that is not win now (with Kobe 33, with the TV contract that they just landed) is bull shit


Would you be opposed to a Pau for Williams/Ridnour/Pekovic or Milicic? Maybe we'd throw in MWP or Walton's contract and get a shooter or something?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yes (and so would Kobe) Williams is trade bait for someone else (who isnt built around a 33 year old star) for us he does nothing

other than announce that we are cashing in and that Jim Buss should hire security


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

e-monk said:


> yes (and so would Kobe) Williams is trade bait for someone else (who isnt built around a 33 year old star) for us he does nothing
> 
> other than announce that we are cashing in and that Jim Buss should hire security


But what if the point of the entire trade was to flip Bynum/Williams for Dwight and say a JJ Reddick? I don't think that managment would go balls into a youth movement knowing that Kobe can still be the best player on a contender.

And it makes more sense for Orlando too. They do not need Gasol, period. But adding Bynum as their cornerstone and Derrick Williams as a potential peice of the puzzle down the road would put them in better shape then they are currently.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=82qbqsn
Picks would be exchanged too. Who says no??


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

do you really think they're better off this year built around Kobe-Howard and JJ Reddick(?) instead of Kobe-Bynum-Pau?

incidentally the Lakers should not make a Bynum-Pau for Howard trade either (it's too much and Orlando is about 3 weeks from being up against a wall with a gun to their head (to mix metaphors) - even Howard himself has stated that if Pau isnt there he's less interested in coming


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=82qbqsn
> Who says no??


let me be perfectly clear about something: Michael Beasley can go **** himself


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://basketball.realgm.com/tradechecker/saved_trade/6027268


(new jersey may also be up against a similar wall keep in mind - let minnesota figure out what package NJ would be most interested in and sprinkle in picks where applicable)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> http://basketball.realgm.com/tradechecker/saved_trade/6027268
> 
> 
> (new jersey may also be up against a similar wall keep in mind - let minnesota figure out what package NJ would be most interested and sprinkle in picks where applicable)


Interesting....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not sure this is the best move for the Wolves either, unless they can add another perimeter scorer. Pau is on the downside of his career with a big contract and they already have a cheap young center in Pekovic who is playing really well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think this is more of a move to keep Rubio happy so he extends.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'm not sure this is the best move for the Wolves either, unless they can add another perimeter scorer. Pau is on the downside of his career with a big contract and they already have a cheap young center in Pekovic who is playing really well.


they're the ones initiating the discussion


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> do you really think they're better off this year built around Kobe-Howard and JJ Reddick(?) instead of Kobe-Bynum-Pau?
> 
> incidentally the Lakers should not make a Bynum-Pau for Howard trade either (it's too much and Orlando is about 3 weeks from being up against a wall with a gun to their head (to mix metaphors) - even Howard himself has stated that if Pau isnt there he's less interested in coming


Most Bynum/Pau rumors have us taking back Hedo and Nelson. I think you could make the case that Howard/Turk/Nelson would make us better than Bynum/Pau. I'm not sure if the Magic want that, or if Dwight is ok with that, but it's not crazy.

But if the Lakers don't get Howard I could see them making the Pau for Rondo swap. They save money and build for the future while still keeping the team competitive.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting....


and then guess what you do with Bynum and our 1st round picks for this and next year (+ the tpe to help Orl out with the Duhon and QRichardson (or better yet JRichardson)toxic contracts)?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> they're the ones initiating the discussion


I'm not saying they wouldn't do it, I'm just questioning whether it is a good move for them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'm not saying they wouldn't do it, I'm just questioning whether it is a good move for them.


the only real thing they're giving up is DWilliams who I liked at AU and who I think will become a good player - Beasley is a talented head case who may never pan out - Pekovic is a nice off the bench guy but he doesnt have a ton of upside and is replaceable - I guess it depends on the picks


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> the only real thing they're giving up is DWilliams who I liked at AU and who I think will become a good player - Beasley is a talented head case who may never pan out - Pekovic is a nice off the bench guy but he doesnt have a ton of upside and is replaceable - I guess it depends on the picks


If they use up all their assets to get Pau, I don't think it's a great move. If they can still manage to bring in a guy like Kevin Martin, then I can see it. 

And Pekovic is pretty good.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

btw David Kahn is calling bull shit on this whole rumor


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Pau Gasol on getting traded: “Just waiting for [the Lakers] to pull the trigger”
> “There’s talks and rumors every day. Today I was reading it was Minnesota is really interested in trying to put a good package together,” he said. “[Other teams are] calling, and it seems like things are just waiting for the right offer to come along, for [the Lakers] to pull the trigger.”
> 
> “It’s out of my hands. It is what it is. I’d like to be here,” he said. “I’d like to make this team better and get back to a championship level, but it’s not up to me.”
> ...


...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Twolves don't need Gasol anyway. Pekovic's numbers for the last 9 games - 17ppg 10 rpg 61% FG. The guy is the type of rugged big man that the Twolves need next to Kevin Love. If they are trading Williams they should look for a shooting guard in return.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...



where I stopped reading:



> Despite being linked to several trade scenarios by ESPN the Magazine's Chris Broussard...


at least this is just sports unlike politics where the real world gets ****ed up by such shoddy reporting - good argument against freedom of the press


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=8xzhyvh

Who says no??


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Timberwolves.

Two #2 picks, a C who's playing great basketball at the moment, and a #4 pick who's been disappointing but still...for a 31 year old guy who won't equal many wins? cmon now


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ßen said:


> Timberwolves.
> 
> Two #2 picks, a C who's playing great basketball at the moment, and a #4 pick who's been disappointing but still...for a 31 year old guy who won't equal many wins? cmon now


Gasol is a perfect fit for Minny. They need a true low post scorer next to Love, and even though he's a mediocre defender he is leaps and bounds better than Kevin. And it would help resign Rubio.

And can you imagine how pretty of an offense they would run? They would have Rubio, Love, and Gasol all in the starting lineup being coached by freaking Rick Adlemen. That has the potential to be the best passing team in the league, and one of the best offensive units overall.

I don't want any part of Rondo though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In that scenario I don't mind what the Wolves are giving out...it's really a bunch of spare parts.

lol @ PER being listed next to the players like a Madden Rating

Rondo wouldn't be ideal because he can't shoot, but "no part" of him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The fast break buckets we would get with Rondo, Kobe and Williams alone would negate the fact that Rondo can't shoot IMO.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> In that scenario I don't mind what the Wolves are giving out...it's really a bunch of spare parts.
> 
> lol @ PER being listed next to the players like a Madden Rating
> 
> Rondo wouldn't be ideal because he can't shoot, but "no part" of him?


I don't want him anywhere near my team, unless I have three other guys that are capable of scoring 20+ on a consistent basis without dominating the ball. And a great defensive anchor to compensate for the fact that he plays the passing lanes/goes for steals to a fault. He needs too specific of a team to thrive.

Once Rondo is on his own with a mediocre team people will get this. He has arguably the worst jumpshot out of every starting point guard in the league, he over dribbles to the point of stagnating an offense, and he thinks that he's a superstar. He's not. 

I'm a Lakers fan and I will freely admit that there were three reasons why we won the championship in '10

1.) Kobe being Kobe
2.) Rebounding
3.) Rondo's inability to shoot.

Kobe was playing ten feet off of Rajon the entire series. Not only did that enable him to play terrific help D on Ray and Pierce, but it also allowed him to conserve energy for the other side of the court.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Luke said:


> I don't want him anywhere near my team, unless I have three other guys that are capable of scoring 20+ on a consistent basis without dominating the ball. And a great defensive anchor to compensate for the fact that he plays the passing lanes/goes for steals to a fault. He needs too specific of a team to thrive.
> 
> Once Rondo is on his own with a mediocre team people will get this. He has arguably the worst jumpshot out of every starting point guard in the league, he over dribbles to the point of stagnating an offense, and he thinks that he's a superstar. He's not.
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of Rondo's game, but I could see why the front office would like it. They save money and build for the future while still remaining competitive.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

What the hell is this fascination with Rondo. The guy is a horrible shooter (we need offence) overrated and bad lockerroom teammate. We should not even think about that guy unless they want Luke


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Best thing for us will be 3 way with nets. Nets get whatever well wolves offer. We give wolves pau and we get DW from nets. That's when nets know they are not getting DH. Non of this happening until after ASW and/or DH is moved


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pekovic is alright, I was giving him props last year before people noticed his numbers this year (search it) but I'm still not sure he's a starter in this league.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Luke said:


> I don't want him anywhere near my team, unless I have three other guys that are capable of scoring 20+ on a consistent basis without dominating the ball. And a great defensive anchor to compensate for the fact that he plays the passing lanes/goes for steals to a fault. He needs too specific of a team to thrive.
> 
> Once Rondo is on his own with a mediocre team people will get this. He has arguably the worst jumpshot out of every starting point guard in the league, he over dribbles to the point of stagnating an offense, and he thinks that he's a superstar. He's not.
> 
> ...



Good evaluation. I think he's young enough to rein himself in defensively in another situation..and I think he overdribbles cause Rivers wants/lets him. 

I like that he's quick, can probe the defense, is great in transition, and can make advanced passes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=8xzhyvh
> 
> Who says no??


The Celtics.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> Williams does not appear to be much more than a mediocre player. I don't know why Minnesota did not draft Kanter, because they really needed what you'd have gotten from him and they don't have much need for what Williams provides. *He's probably close to a finished product also.*


He's not even 21 yet.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pekovic has to be a candidate for Most Improved, I'd say. Seeing him last year, I didn't know if he'd be able to stop clobbering everyone and stay out of foul trouble.

Surprised to see how Wesley Johnson has regressed as a sophomore.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=8xzhyvh
> 
> Who says no??


Pekovic just dropped 30/12/3stl/3blk today against the Rockets. I don't think Gasol had a game like this all year.

The Wolves are fine the way they are. They need a better shooting guard and perhaps a more defensive minded 3 but other than that they're fine at C/PF and PG.


----------

